# Inverts for Nothobranchius guentheri tank



## Robbie X (30 Mar 2014)

Hi all, could I get some recomendations for suitable inverts for a 28L low tech planted Nothobranchius guentheri tank. 
Many thanks..


----------



## EnderUK (30 Mar 2014)

I'd be interested if you could keep them with cherry shrimp. How many are you planning on keeping in that 28l and are you getting them as eggs? With the root, deep substrate and rocks my 28l is probably more like 15L.


----------



## Robbie X (30 Mar 2014)

I'm hatching from eggs, once they are mature I'll keep one pair and give the rest to my LFS. Or start a second small tank, keep two pairs (one pair per tank) and give the rest to the LFS. I'm interested in any sort of inverts, snails, shrimp, anything really.


----------



## ourmanflint (30 Mar 2014)

What pH are you looking at Robbie? There are a few shrimps like Crystal Red that prefer a lower pH than most.


----------



## Robbie X (30 Mar 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> What pH are you looking at Robbie? There are a few shrimps like Crystal Red that prefer a lower pH than most.


I will be using rainwater, so on the soft side. Not sure of the exact pH, I'll need to test it.


----------



## Liam (30 Mar 2014)

They would eat dwarf shrimp when they are adults, even amano shrimp might not be safe.


----------



## Robbie X (31 Mar 2014)

Liam said:


> They would eat dwarf shrimp when they are adults, even amano shrimp might not be safe.


Does not have to be shrimp, as I have said, some sort mollusc or any other form of invertebrate would be fine. I'm just doing some research as to what is available. I do not intend to stock anything in the near future, not until the eggs are hatched and I have an adult pair ready.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Mar 2014)

Hi all,


EnderUK said:


> I'd be interested if you could keep them with cherry shrimp





Liam said:


> They would eat dwarf shrimp when they are adults, even amano shrimp might not be safe


 I think Liam is probably right, I didn't have shrimps when I kept them, (it was probably before shrimps had been "invented"), but they will attack and try and eat anything that moves. 

MTS should be OK. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robbie X (31 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I think Liam is probably right, I didn't have shrimps when I kept them, (it was probably before shrimps had been "invented"), but they will attack and try and eat anything that moves.
> 
> MTS should be OK.
> ...


Hi mate, do you mean _Melanoides tuberculata? 
What about Ramshorn snails or other snails? Assassin snails are cool but I believe I need an already established snail population for a food source.
I read that Melanoides tuberculata can carry some nasty parasites that can be dangerous to humans & fish._


----------



## Edvet (31 Mar 2014)

Yep Malasian Trumpet Snail.
I guess Nerite snails would work too.
Atya are quite big too.


----------



## Robbie X (31 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Yep Malasian Trumpet Snail.
> I guess Nerite snails would work too.
> Atya are quite big too.


The Nerite snails look awesome, ill add this to the list, I'm a huge fan of snails
Atya would be far to big though.


----------



## EnderUK (31 Mar 2014)

Assassin snails will destroy any snail population you have in the tank. They will then go into normal MTS mode and scavenge for food.

I plan on getting some black MTS from frothhelmet when he next has them.


----------



## killi69 (4 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> I think Liam is probably right, I didn't have shrimps when I kept them, (it was probably before shrimps had been "invented"), but they will attack and try and eat anything that moves.
> MTS should be OK.


Fully agree with Darrel. MTS or Ramshorn snails and the like should be no problem.  I would not trust them with any type of shrimp - even large ones such as Amanos or even Atya's.  My killis decimated dozens of Amanos within a few days and I had to remove Atyas to save them as they were constantly being harassed and picked at.

Ramshorn snails are in fact really useful as they eat any left over freshly hatched brineshrimp when they die of, as well as any other left over food (within reason), so can help keep up your water quality.


----------



## Robbie X (4 Apr 2014)

killi69 said:


> Fully agree with Darrel. MTS or Ramshorn snails and the like should be no problem.  I would not trust them with any type of shrimp - even large ones such as Amanos or even Atya's.  My killis decimated dozens of Amanos within a few days and I had to remove Atyas to save them as they were constantly being harassed and picked at.
> 
> Ramshorn snails are in fact really useful as they eat any left over freshly hatched brineshrimp when they die of, as well as any other left over food (within reason), so can help keep up your water quality.


Cheers bro, Will have to go on a pond forage and get me some Ramshorn snails. I have a few tiny ones that I found in my water butt but I'll look for some larger ones. Really digging the Nerite snails, especially the horned type. Need to find a good online source for some healthy specimens. If anyone can recommend a source that sells nice healthy Nerite, I would appreciate it


----------

